# SWF 1501c Manual Needed



## JoeFresco (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, I just purchased a used swf 1501c embroidery machine and was wondering if anyone had the pdf manual, or knows where I can find it. Thanks!


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have found a lot of helpful tips on this web site.


SWF East | Support Videos


I also own a SWF 1501 

there might be some other places on the Mesa SWF sites with information. 

If I can help you can message me


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have it, just need to locate it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try here:
Index of /Sunstar SWF 
and in general here:
Index of /


----------



## JoeFresco (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, that's a parts manual and it's helpful, but I am looking for the user manual. I am having difficulty with some very basic things.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't get a user manual with my machine. I paid a technician to come out for 2 days and go over the basic functions of the machine. The rest is learning..if you are having problems getting started then maybe you can get some answers here..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

If you have never embroidered before I would suggest that you consider having a technician come train you or getting with a distributor and taking one of their training classes. If you need an actual manual or training CD you may want to contact the service department at a distributor and find out about ordering one from them.

Hope this helps,


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SWF Repair Training and Operation DVD Promotion | Embroidery Products and Supplies

I purchased the training and repair videos several years ago, worth every penny I paid for them. Had to replace and re-time a rotary hook over the weekend, had the machine back up and running in less than an hour. IIRC, the trainer used to work for SWF in NJ, he trained us on our DTG as well.


----------



## zigzagman (Apr 25, 2017)

Just bought a SWF/E-T601, I was supposed to get a full 8 hr. day of support till he called and wanted to deliver at 7pm. After waiting 6 weeks for delivery I couldn't say NO. I need a users manual or something. It's all greek to me. I would take a video as long as it shows how to put a design on disk, load it to the machine, teach colors, etc. and run it! Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Mark


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

@zigzagman check your private messages


----------

